# Help



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi everyone. Am having troubles with a tenancy issue(No pets on lease)mice especially. Might be evicted from flat. Got any suggestions. I'm a nervous wreck. I don't believe in culling mice just because of this.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Other than culling all you can do is either:
Find a new place to live where u can live that allows them.
Speak to your landlord and see if you can come to an agreement that allows u to keep them.
Rehome them.
Find a rescue that will take them.

Did u not realise when u moved in that animals were not allowed?


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

The flat has a lease with a Community based support group, I have had the 2 cats plus 1 dog here for 7 years plus the mice fo :roll: r 3 yrs. I think its blackmail. I will keep u posted of outcome.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I had contacted the ABC and this story, about the situation with my mice, was aired on TV on 13th January so possibly that may help. Fingers double crossed.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Its now become a legal matter.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Its now progressed to a legal matter as I refuse to re house the mice and want to remain in the flat.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

When u moved in you singed a lease yes? Did it say then that you can't have pets?


----------



## Cereal Killer (Nov 23, 2014)

Check the law of your country. In Germany, mice and small animals do not require any permit whatsoever (unless it is of commercial nature). This cannot be challenged by contracts. Cats, dogs however do.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Well at the moment it looks good as I have enlisted the help of somebody who deals in politics, so at this stage I should be ok to stay with the mice in the flat. :weight_lift


----------



## KibaSan (Mar 12, 2015)

My landlord said my housemates and I could have pets when I signed the contract (because it said pets allowed at the landlord's digression). My housemate got a rabbit and keeps I in her room (even though our garden is paved, so I don't think a rabbit is the best pet to have at this house). But when I said I wanted mice my landlord said no because it was a health issue and conflicted with her contract with the council. I wrote to the pest control department in the council asking if this was true and they basically said "we have no idea what she is talking about, the council have nothing to do with pets, that's the landlords opinion there, nothing to do with us." 
I didn't really want to argue, and she stoped any discussions about it anyway (said I could have a hamster but definitely not mice). But thankfully I have a nice mum who likes mice too so said I could keep them at hers. Not the best outcome but it works out I guess.
You should ask yourself if it is going to be worth causing tension with your landlord or just find a new place that allows them. :S 
Good luck


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I am currently staying at a boarding house and the mice are in pet boarding as well. And I am looking now to find another place to live.(My dog and two cats are currently boarded as well and I also aquired a pedigree cat which I got from a woman who was showing her cats at the cat show in Hobart and it was a giveaway, he is rather nice, I called him "E :twisted: :lol: dison".


----------

